# Internet Security Software



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell me the best Internet Security packages to download on the internet? I am seriously considering getting rid of the c**p piece of work that is Norton on my computer. It has screwed around my computer once too often and I want to try for something new, something that won't keep interferring with my internet. Damn Norton.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Check out link below..
http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

For Anti Virus comparisons..
http://www.av-comparatives.org


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I never think to check the Security threads. I have been putting up with Norton for some time now, on my old computer and now on this one, and am still a bit weary about removing it from the actual PC in case DELL have somehow made it an important part of the operating system. 

If I can remove it safely, I would like to put some non-Norton programs on the computer to protect it. I have heard there are a lot of better ones out there and wish to take the chance of putting some faith in them instead of wasting all my cpu on Norton Internet Security. 

I shall have a look through them, cheers.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Raziel Storm 

I still use the Norton firewall from my NIS 2000 bundle on my 98se machine, I understand it pretty well now  and it is not the resource hog that Norton AntiVirus is. I went to AVG 7 free, and everything works well 
I left the Norton AV installed, as many seem to have problems uninstalling it, but I turned it off.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Stoner 

I didn't have much of a problem uninstalling AV from my old computer, it was when I tried to uninstall NIS that I had that trouble. It kept leaving components on the computer that clashed with other Norton programs I attempted to install, and some programs I tried to download from the internet. 

A lot of people tell me AVG is a really good program, so I was considering changing my AV for that, if it helps. 

Cheers.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Raziel_Storm said:


> I have been putting up with Norton for some time now, on my old computer and now on this...DELL
> If I can remove it safely, I would like to put some non-Norton programs on the computer to protect it


Ok, here's my two pesos...

When I bought my DELL Dimension 4400 a few years ago it came with Norton AV 2002...first year was free and then I renewed each year after that...until last year...it became apparent by reading through the TSG Forums that there were better (and FREE) alternatives.

So, just before renewal time, I uninstalled NAV (had no prob) and installed AVG Free Edition...when I did, it found a few items that it fixed and deleted and I've never had a problem since (others may recommend AVAST, but I'm happy with AVG).

Other Security Software I recommend (it's all FREEWARE):

*
AVG Free version
ZoneAlarm
a-squared
Spybot
Ad-aware SE Personal
HJT
Spyware Guard/Blaster
X-Cleaner
MS AntiSpyware
*


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks. That was well worth the two pesos.  That's EXACTLY what I was looking for. I shall Google those later, unless you have the links for each one. But I have to do SOME of the leg work, I suppose.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Just a simple question; Which Zone Alarm is the best to download? Looking on here http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tag=srch&nid=1&qt=Zone+Alarm&tg=dl-2001 I can see that there are many to choose from. Also, would it be recommended to download ALL those in the list above, or just one or two.

Daz


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In all the years I have been running Windows I have never had to clean an infection off one of my systems -- other than to clear the temporary internet cache.

It hasn't been for the quantity or quality of anti- this or that software I've used -- mostly it has been minimal. Today I run only AVG and the built in Windows firewall.

Control and common sense is your best and ultimately your only real safeguard. Nothing will protect you from reckless behavior: filesharing, porn installs, opening emails from unknown senders or even opening unexpected attachments from known ones.

Say "yes" to a prompt to install something from a site that is not inherently trustworthy -- and you've probably given aways the system to someone who will make more money off it than you are.

>> Keep your operating system reasonably well updated, and try getting used to an alternate browser such as www.opera.com


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm suddenly spoilt for choice.  Thanks for the advice. I rarely use the internet to be honest, unless I am researching some information for my projects or helping out the young'uns with their homework and stuff. As for e-mails, the most times I use that is when I am buying off eBay, and I rarely access any attachments these days because I am so wary, that I have still got doubts about removing NIS from my computer through fear of either contracting a virus while it is off line or DELL have done something to make my computer react rather badly to me removing it. 

I know it sounds silly, but I have had bad experience with PC's in the past and this new one is the best one I have had in a long time. I don't want to lose it.  

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

So far so good, I have removed Norton NIS "FINALLY" and have so far put AVG and Ad Aware SE Personal Edition on my PC. Been having a look at Spyware Blaster, so any opinions on this program would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Raziel_Storm said:


> So far so good, I have removed Norton NIS "FINALLY" and have so far put AVG and Ad Aware SE Personal Edition on my PC. Been having a look at Spyware Blaster, so any opinions on this program would be greatly appreciated.


Hi *Raziel_Storm*,

I note that you specify your experience as *Beginner* so if you have any
questions or need a "how to" about any of these installations, please post back.

*
AVG Free version
Ad-aware SE Personal
ZoneAlarm
a-squared
Spybot
HijackThis
Spyware Guard/Blaster
X-Cleaner
MS AntiSpyware
*
**You say you *already have AVG and Ad-aware*.

Here are links to other software I recommended:

*ZoneAlarm 6.0.667.000 (Free Edition)*
*a-squared-free*
*Spybot Search and Destroy*
*HijackThis 1.99.1*
*Spyware Guard/Blaster*
*X-Cleaner (install the Freeware version)*
*Microsoft Windows AntiSpyware (Beta)*

*TIPS:*

>>My recommendations are ALL FREE VERSIONS (if you are asked to pay
you are at the wrong download area) (many Programs have FREE versions but,
also have PRO or versions with additional features that cost).

>>Make a new Folder for each Program to download into *(C:\Program Files\new Program)*
Then, for future version updates, install the updates into that Folder.

>>After installing any new Program, be sure to read it's *HELP* page and also
log-in and BOOKMARK any of it's Forums.

>>After installing and before each use:
*always check for latest UPDATES and DEFINITION FILES
* (get into the habit of doing this each time for each Program like:
Spybot S&D, HijackThis, Spyware Guard/Blaster,
(some may notify you automatically also)

>>For ZoneAlarm: it is recommended to only use ONE Firewall
(two Firewalls can conflict with each other giving false positives).
you can disable your Windows Firewall:
*Start>Control Panel>Security Center>Windows Firewall>General>OFF*

Plus, this noteworthy advice from *Rollin' Rog*:
*"Control and common sense is your best and ultimately your only real safeguard. Nothing will protect you from reckless behavior: filesharing, porn installs, opening emails from unknown senders or even opening unexpected attachments from known ones."*

My recommendations are what *works for me*...my system has been
clean and problem free for a long time and if there happens to be an intruder
(Spyware/Malware/Virus) I am notified immediately to take whatever action is
recommended by the particular security Program.

Let us know if we can assist you further.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I heard some things about Zone Alarm, like people having problems with them. I was just wondering whether it will interfere with the internet in a similar way that Norton did.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Raziel_Storm said:


> I heard some things about Zone Alarm, like people having problems with them. I was just wondering whether it will interfere with the internet in a similar way that Norton did.


If installed correctly, and you follow it's setup instructions (Tutorial), you
should have no prob at all.
(again, all the Programs will have a Help/Tutorial you can read...these will
answer many questions you will have about the Program and a good piece of
advice would be to visit their Forums and see what others are asking.)

You can also do a Start>Search for "Norton" and make sure you've deleted
all it's files.

****You should install ZoneAlarm first.*

Note that you should reboot after each new Program(s) installation.

Once you install ZoneAlarm, reboot and, then each time you install/open a
Program that requires Internet access, ZoneAlarm will ask you to allow
Internet/Server access as applicable. This will be explained in the setup tutorial.

OH and BTW...make sure you have a recent *System Restore Point* prior
to installations to fall back on "just in case".

I am compelled to comment on something you stated before:
*"I rarely use the internet to be honest, unless I am researching some
information for my projects...for e-mails, the most times I use that is when I
am buying off eBay"*

This constitutes "frequent" use IMHO and your use will increase as time goes
on...so taking all the precautions recommended will cover all your present and
future Intenet use.

And, at the risk of being redundant, and to reiterate once more:
Don't open email unless you know who it's from (look at all the spam we are
all receiving these days)...and especially don't open ANY attachments until
you are sure about the sender...these are probably the greatest source of
malware/spyware/virus intrusions and infections.

*ADD EDIT:*
If you don't already use a system/disk cleaner I recommend you download
and run *CCleaner*
to, among other things, _"remove unused files from your system -
allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space."_


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks.  

I appreciate all the advise you have been giving lately. I am always so nervous about doing things on the PC that could potentially harm it, but at the same time I do need to protect it so I don't have to keep bothering the nice people on this forum about the little nagging problems that keep popping up on my computer.  Without this place I don't know where I would be.  

Going to do that scan for Norton files now, just in case. If there is a chance I find any, will it be safe to just delete them?

OK, just for the record, I just did the scan and it just come up with only the shortcut I had for NIS in my Desktop, which I just got rid of. Other than that, it all seems to be completely clear of Norton files.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Raziel_Storm said:


> Thanks.
> I appreciate all the advise you have been giving lately. I am always so nervous about doing things on the PC that could potentially harm it, but at the same time I do need to protect it so I don't have to keep bothering the nice people on this forum about the little nagging problems that keep popping up on my computer.  Without this place I don't know where I would be.


Ok, looks like you're free and clear of all things Norton. :up:

Note my ADD EDIT in my post above.

"nervous"? of course you are...you are making significant changes to your
OS and computer. But, if done correctly, these will only serve to benefit you
and help you get more out of your computer experience.

As far as "bothering" anyone...that's what these Forums are for..believe me,
it's no bother when helping someone with a problem or question. We've all
started at some point and have looked for helpful advice. Just be sure to
post in the appropriate Forum to be certain you are reaching all the best
advice for your particular prob.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Do you know if Spyware Guard does things to protect you where you never see a alert?

I have all these here.
AVG Free version
Ad-aware SE Personal
ZoneAlarm Pro
a-squared
Spybot
HijackThis
Spyware Guard/Blaster
X-Cleaner

WinPatrol Plus
Spyware Blaster with a Custom Blocking List
http://customblockinglist.cjb.net/

Hphost hosts file.
http://www.hosts-file.net/

So I have wonder if Spyware Guard is needed if I never get a alert. 
If I am covered buy the other programs.
Spyware Guard takes up to much CPU so be nice if I do not have to use it.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

hewee said:


> Do you know if Spyware Guard does things to protect you where you never see a alert?


Hi hewee,

Yes, I believe that is the case with SpywareGuard:
*SpywareGuard scans files BEFORE they are opened/run/executed, and can block access to the file (if spyware is detected) BEFORE it is run. 
Thus, if a spyware file is detected by SpywareGuard, it will not be opened or run at all.*

SpywareGuard is a real-time scanning engine so it runs in the background.

also,

*SpywareGuard keeps a log file when spyware is detected or blocked. The real-time scanning engine, download protection, and browser hijack protection all write to the log, which can be accessed through the "Reports" section of SpywareGuard*

I just checked at my *SpywareGuard>Reports* and there are NO entries in the log.
Take a look at yours and see if there has been any activity.
Perhaps this falls into the area of "no news is good news".

Also, at SG Options you can set SpywareGuard for different Alerts.

btw...did you know that the last update to SpywareGuard definitions was on Jan 22,2004?
And, out of habit, I still check for Updates each time I open it...lol.


hewee said:


> *Spyware Guard takes up to much CPU so be nice if I do not have to use it.*


Open your *Task Manager>Processes* and find *sgbhp.exe*...
mine is using 3,026 memory (XP Home/768RAM) which I personally don't consider excessive but, what is yours?

I'd say that with the protection that you and I both have we could very well do fine without Spyware Guard and still be quite secure. It's like...at what point is a system fully secured where there is no need for additional security programs? Some may say you can't have too much. I'd say, if it's free and doesn't interfere with your OS or slow it down then, why not keep it?

btw...I also have WinPatrol watching over me and was going to recommend that to Raziel_Storm later on....so, good choices on your security arsenal.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got BROWSER HIJACK ALERT and NEW BHO DETECTION ALERT but they were because I have made my own home page and there was a time there with all the programs wanting to protect the homepage that I was getting pop-ups. The BHO were of things I also know about because I installed something. 

But I got WinPatrol now. 

I got 98 so can not look it up in the Task Manager like you can. But like you said it has not been update in a very long time. But it is a program that does not need to because of the way it works. Also if other program are doing the same thing then what's the need. Like I used to have BHODemon 2.0 but do not use it as there is no need for it because I am coved by the other programs. 

Just the system user resources has SpywareGuard taking up 8% so that is a lot and if not needed I want to stop using it. WinPatrol takes up no user resources. Well with the newer real time scanner it has it can take up more but still it is good on user resources.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

hewee said:


> Just the system user resources has SpywareGuard taking up 8% so that is a lot and if not needed I want to stop using it. WinPatrol takes up no user resources. Well with the newer real time scanner it has it can take up more but still it is good on user resources.


Yes, I have the real-time scanner running at 5 minute intervals.

This is interesting:
as I said, SpywareGuard is using 3,026 memory on my system.
I just checked WinPatrol.exe and it's using 3,836 memory.
So on your system if you know that SpywareGuard uses 8%
then WinPatrol may be slightly higher.

Given a choice, I would personally keep WinPatrol over SpywareGuard (I think you'd agree).
But, increasing your Spybot scans and checking a little more frequently for SpywareBlaster updates.

I suppose it only matters if a user wants to reduce CPU usage like you said
and improve performance and thereby chooses to eliminate some less effective/high-usage programs.

So, bottom line...if a system is clean and running fast and smooth, no need
to mess with the programs..."if it ain't broke, don't fix it!" 

I'd say that you and I, having pretty much the same security programs,
are very well protected (although you have ZAPro where I have the free version).


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow. Read through that, and it has helped a million! I haven't downloaded ZONE ALARM yet, since I haven't had the time, but am seriously considering doing that over the weekend for definite. Although, someone did comment to me that they use the Windows Firewall with AVG and it helps keep his computer safe, and apparently has done for about three years now. 

I used to have Spybot Search and Destroy on my old computer as well. In fact, I wish I could put it back to the way the old PC was, since that one seemed to be well protected, far better than it was before NIS was put on there anyway. There are certainly a lot of programs out there able to protect the PC, I am surprised none of them clash with one another to be honest. But the more protecting I have the better really, since the PC is used for a lot of personal and work related things in this house. Although, I had to admit, I am an avid Internet User, so you were right before. I do rely a little on the internet, so I need the computer to stay clean. 

Do you know how much of the CPU Zone Alarm uses, just for interest?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Raziel_Storm said:


> someone did comment to me that they use the Windows Firewall with AVG and it helps keep his computer safe, and apparently has done for about three years now.


Oh sure, there can be many combinations of Firewall-Anti Virus programs
that would work...what you heard from me is MY combo.
From 100 folks you'll get 100 different opinions of which Programs to install. 


> There are certainly a lot of programs out there able to protect the PC, I am surprised none of them clash with one another to be honest.


Oh but they do! For example, having two AV's (e.g. Norton and AVG) you
could get false positive alerts where one AV is picking up on the definitions
of the other AV and you receive a Virus Alert where actually there is NO
infection on the system.
Which is why it's always recommended to only have ONE AV program running as a Resident Shield.
Same thing with Firewalls...I recommend ZoneAlarm as my Firewall of choice but that doesn't mean the Windows Firewall could not do an adequate job.


> Do you know how much of the CPU Zone Alarm uses, just for interest?


*zlclient.exe (ZoneAlarm)* right now on my system is using 5,428 memory usage.
According to Task Manager, my total CPU Usage is around 14% (42 Processes), so ZA does not use as much as you might think. Plus, for the protection you get, the amount that ZA uses should not be a factor in deciding whether or not to install it.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Telstar said:


> *zlclient.exe (ZoneAlarm)* right now on my system is using 5,428 memory usage.
> According to Task Manager, my total CPU Usage is around 14% (42 Processes), so ZA does not use as much as you might think. Plus, for the protection you get, the amount that ZA uses should not be a factor in deciding whether or not to install it.


I suppose this is why I got a 1 GB RAM computer. It does make a lot of sense, even though the Windows Firewall could probably do an adequate job, I may install ZA so that I have that extra piece of mind, and since everyone else tells me it is a good program, I see no reason as to why it shouldn't be a part of my PC. I always like to make sure of the details before I do something, so that when it is already implemented I cannot say I didn't research IF [and that is a big-as-the-moon-IF] anything goes wrong.  

You've been a real help


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> This is interesting:
> as I said, SpywareGuard is using 3,026 memory on my system.
> I just checked WinPatrol.exe and it's using 3,836 memory.
> So on your system if you know that SpywareGuard uses 8%
> then WinPatrol may be slightly higher.


It is not the amount of memory that I am worried about but the user resources SpywareGuard it was using.

But I keep everything up to date and go to the Calendar of Updates each day to keep up on updates also.

I have done good at protecting my PC or have so far.

Raziel_Storm my PC the CPU Usage is around 6% when I am not doing anything. Even right now with 4 Netscape windows open. It is the user resources that is eaten up by everything and at bootup it is at user resources free 66% and right now it's at 51% free. But I got 98SE that is not so nice on resources.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

*@hewee*
What have you decided...to uninstall SpywareGuard?

*@Raziel_Storm*
*Before* you install ZoneAlarm this weekend you'll be interested to do this...
go to *this site* and scroll down until you see the *ShieldsUp!* link.

Then, under *ShieldsUp! Services* click on:
File Sharing (let ShieldsUp! do a scan)
and then
All Service Ports (this scan will determine the status of your
system's first 1056 ports)

You will get reports on your ports vulnerabilities.
The scan results will show either (by color code):
*Open*
*Closed*
*Stealth*

*Stealth* is what you want your ports to show.

I believe you'll see you have many Open ports that are vulnerable to attack
before installing ZoneAlarm

Do the same scans *after* installing ZoneAlarm for the difference in what ZA is doing for you.

Here's a scan I just completed (remember, I have ZoneAlarm):


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No I will keep SpywareGuard installed but will change it to keep it from starting at bootup.
Then see how things go from there.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

This is a question that is going to sound weird; what exactly does C-Cleaner do?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It cleans the registry.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Ah cool. Exactly what I need. Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------



## Mike66 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi- Ive recently had the same problems as you.I had Panda Internet security suite on my main PC & it allowed viruses to get in.After alot of research & asking I deleted Panda & went with freeware. I like you had heard the problems with zonealarm so went with Kerio personal firewall- but this is being discontinued so may have to look again at Zonealarm as this was what I wanted. Let the problems get fixed before I used it!!

I use:
Kerio firewall
Avast anti virus
Ewido security suite (anti trojan)
Ad-aware SE
Microsoft Antispyware
CCleaner
SpywareBlaster

All with Firefox 1.5 (just released). I have an IE tab so I can open any pages that dont load in Firefox. Try firefox - you will like it. Easy even for an idiot like me!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good news for you who want Kerio personal firewall.

Sunbelt Software to acquire Kerio Personal Firewall



> Press Releases
> 
> Return to Press Releases
> 
> ...


From: http://www.sunbelt-software.com/Press.cfm?id=134


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks, hewee.
That's good to know.
I've recently started using Kerio 2.1.5 on a computer I just set up.
While it is a little 'outdated', it seems to be exactly what's needed in a basic firewall.
Haven't tried any of the newer versions as I'm going on someone's recomendation to use 2.1.5


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Stoner. 
Don't know what the newer version is but Sunbelt Software is a good company and will have the free version "Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall" so it may get even better.


----------



## Mike66 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Hewee, that is really good news as I was a little sceptical about Zonealarms firewall with all the problems it is having.

Many thanks, I will try to "rate" you but as new to this forum if it doesn't work please tell me how I can go about doing a good job about it!!

Cheers again

Mike


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Mike.

Don't know how the rate thing works. But I think you have to go over and sign up here.
http://www.affero.com/ca/forums.techguy.org

But I have Zone Alarm Pro and love it. But I also have next to the last 4.x version and have not seen any reason to upgrade.


----------

